# PS-Datei in eps oder pdf vektorisieren (ich weiß..)



## maix (17. Oktober 2004)

...um mein o.g. Betreff nochmal aufzugreifen... mir ist wohl bekannt, das Photoshop als pixelbasierendes Programm kaum in der Lage ist, Vektoren auszugeben. Allein - ich bin ziiiiiemhlich in Zeitnot - vielleicht hat einer der noch Online-Profis da draußen einen Tipp....

beigefügte Datei (.jpg und .psd) muss für Etiketten (Ausseneinsatz Zweirad) recht schnell als möglichst als eps oder pdf an die Druckerei geliefert werden... gedruckt wird als 2K Volton. Das ganze in Illustrator zu exportieren und dort umzuwandeln ist 'ne tolle Idee.. allein - mir fehlt die Praxis in Illu...

Adobe Streamline wird kaum etwas in der feinen Linienstärke ausgeben können...?

Danke für eventülle Hilfestellung

maix


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (19. Oktober 2004)

*Pfadfinder*

Also,
Photoshop kann prinziepiell das Gleiche wie Streamline (deshalb find ich letzteres Progr. eh' unnütz)

Mit Farbbereich auswählen wählst Du Deine jeweiligen Farben aus.
Dann gehst Du auf die Pfade-Palette und klickst über das Aufklappmenü (der kleine kreisförmige Button mit einem schwarzen Dreieck drin) auf 'Arbeitspfad erstellen ...'
Deine Auswahl wird zu einem Pfad, den Du via Zwischenablage in Illustrator bekommst.
So machst Du's mit allen Farben, die zum Bild gehören.
Die Objekte kannst Du in Illustrator einfärben - was über die entsprechende Farben-Palette auch die Festlegung von Volltonfarben zulässt.
Dann als EPS sichern, und fäddich is' der Lack.


----------

